# Transfer timings on Natural FET



## Honey x (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi there

I'm doing a natural FET and had my LH surge on Thursday (5th Sept) it was in the afternoon if that makes any difference?  I'm transferring day 3 embryos and my clinic have scheduled transfer for next Wednesday (11th) which to me seems too long a gap.  Has anyone else had to wait this long for transfer?  By my calculations it should be Monday which will be 4 days after surge.

Also they haven't prescribed any progesterone but a nurse asked if I had some this week which I do but no one has said when to start taking it if at all.  is it normal to use progesterone on a natural FET?

Thanks 
Honey xxx


----------



## Snowy81 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Honey

Your dates sounds about right to me.  Ovulation is about 36 hours after LH surge, making the equivalent of egg collection for you Saturday, so your uterus will be matching a 3 day transfer on Tuesday.  Do you know how long before transfer they will start the thaw? I think often with day 3 embies are thawed and left to culture in the lab for a bit (maybe even a day?) before transfer.

I am also doing a natural FET, had LH surge last Sunday morning and 2 day 6 blasts transferred today.  Our embies where thawed this morning and transfer done at lunch time.  We are doing a completely natural cycle, so no progesterone for me but I have no idea whether that is normal or not!

Best of luck for your transfer this week and I look forward to sharing the 2ww with you.

xx


----------



## Honey x (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey Snowy thanks for replying and congratulations on being PUPO, great that both your blasts survived the thaw.

I've spoken to my clinic today and they have changed my transfer to tomorrow, so 5 days after surge which I'm much happier with.  I think they defrost in the morning then culture for 4/5 hours to see how they're getting on before transfer.  I'm defrosting 4 and having the best 2 put back so hope thats the right decision.

They haven't prescribed me any progesterone but a nurse said if I have some at home start taking it tonight so I guess I don't really need it but it can't hurt.

Hope your 2ww goes very quickly, when's your test date?

XX


----------



## Snowy81 (Jun 18, 2012)

Good luck for ET today Honey.

My OTD is 22 Sept (2 weeks from transfer), however I doubt I will hold on that long.  AF would be due on 17th and from fresh cycle was told to test 9 days after 5 day transfer, so it does not make sense to me that FET test date is 14 days from 5 / 6 day transfer.......

Look forward to hearing that you are pupo.


----------



## Honey x (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey Snowy

So we had our transfer yesterday and really please we got a good quality 8 and 7 cell both day 3.

We've been told to test 14 days after transfer so really for us thats equivalent to 18 dpo, can't believe you OTD is even longer!!  It does seem a really long time to wait but I had a negative on digital and FR at 14dpo on my last cycle but got positive on both at 16 dpo so I guess I understand them wanting to be sure. 

Haven't decided yet if I'm going to test early or not, guess I'll wait and see how I feel next week.  I did test early on my first cycle as was convinced it had worked and it was really hard seeing the negative everyday for a week but on the other hand if i did get pregnant even briefly I'd rather know as it gives me more hope for next time.

Anyway they've only been back a day so getting a bit ahead of myself  

My 2ww plan is watch lots of comedy and I'm also back to work tomorrow so that should help the time pass more quickly.  What are you up to during yours?

Honey xxx


----------



## Snowy81 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Honey

Congrats on being pupo.  

How is the 2ww treating you so far?  

I have been working this week (although keeping the stresss levels down and leaving by 6pm  which is early for me), have been putting my feet up more than normal in the evenings so the house looks a bit of a tip!  Off work next week as I had booked the week off a few months ago planning to go away somewhere in the UK, but what with the weather being so miserable now we still haven't booked anything.  Will probably get at least a few nights away though.

I am swaying from wishfully thinking it will work this time to thinking it will never work.  Not helped by spotting starting yesterday, the positive side of me says could be implantation and the negative side says but its the same as how all my AFs arrive, so needless to say slowly going    .  If AF doesn't start I am thinking about testing on Thursday next week so 11dp 5dt,   i get that far.

Have you got anything nice planned for the weekend?

xx


----------

